# Geht was in Indien?



## Ansgar (6. Juni 2007)

Moin,

habe demnaechst evtl. mal die Gelegenheit in Indien ein bisschen zu fischen. Hat da irgendjemand ein paar Tips?

Bisher gab es hier ja bezgl. Indien nicht so viel erfreuliches zu berichten, wenn ich das von den 2 bsiherigen Threads hier richtig verstanden habe - aber vielleicht hat ja in der Zwischenzeit mal jemand was entdeckt?

Kann irgendwo in Indien sein, wenn es die Reise lohnt - mit der Einschraenkung, dass ein regulaerer Airport in der Naehe ist (bin in der letzten Zeit genug mit irgendwelchen Bush planes auf irgendwelchen Schotterpisten gelandet...).

Auch sollte es natuerlich nicht gerade irgendein hochverseuchtes Gewaesser im Industriegebiet sein - nur weil es da riesige Fische gibt.

Muss nichts spektakulaeres sein - auch Forellen angeln im Gebirgsbach haette seinen Reiz. Muesste allerdings ne guided tour sein, da ich kein Geraet dabei haben werde...

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Dart (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Geht was in Indien?*

Moinsen Ansgar
Eigene Erfahrungen kann ich nicht liefern, ich hatte vor gar nicht langer Zeit einen Gast in Thailand, der sehr positiv über das Mahseer-Fischen in Nord-Indien berichtet hat. Der Erfolg ist wohl, wie überall saisonabhängig, und ist vermutlich stak vom Wasserstand der Flüsse beeinflusst. Schreib doch einfach die Leutz der folgenden Anbieter an, um genauere Infos zu bekommen.
http://www.fishmahseer.com 
http://www.otterreserves.com/mahseer.htm 
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Big Fins (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Geht was in Indien?*

Wow die Mahseer würden mich auch reizen. Aber mit Gerät sieht es da schlecht aus, wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe. Mußt wohl doch selbst mitnehmen.


----------



## Dart (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Geht was in Indien?*



Big Fins schrieb:


> Wow die Mahseer würden mich auch reizen. Aber mit Gerät sieht es da schlecht aus, wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe. Mußt wohl doch selbst mitnehmen.


 
Jo, das muss eine echte Rakete sein, der sich wohl im Whitewaterbereich am wohlsten fühlt, der Goonch wäre für mich der ersehnte Zielfisch...ein Gebiss zum Fürchten|supergri
Ich denk mal man muss genügend Geduld und Zeit mitbringen um solche Fänge zu machen.
Cheers, Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Mr. Sprock (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Geht was in Indien?*

Hast wohl zu viel Dmax geschaut


----------



## Ansgar (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Geht was in Indien?*

@all: Danke erstmal fuer die Hinweise. Werde die Links mal checken... 
Wie sieht es mit anderen Fischen aus? Weiss, dass man im Norden auch Forellen fischen kann? Was gibt es da sonst so? 
Irgendwelche links/Erfahrungen/Hoerensagen/mal irgendwo gelesen?? 




Thilo (NRW) schrieb:


> Hast wohl zu viel Dmax geschaut



;+ Bitte um Aufklaerung? 1) Was ist Dmax? 2) Was gab es da zu sehen? 3) Was hat das mit Indien zu tun? |kopfkrat

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Dart (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Geht was in Indien?*



			
				Ansgar;1620189Wie sieht es mit anderen Fischen aus? [/quote schrieb:
			
		

> Click dich mal hier durch
> http://www.fishbase.org/Country/Cou...uesttimeout=9999&Country=356&group=freshwater
> Da werden alle Süsswasserfische aufgelistet sein, mühsam da recht lange Ladezeiten, aber recht informativ.
> Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Ansgar (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Geht was in Indien?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> DMAX ist ein Fernsehsender, dort gibt es Angelsendungen, u.a. liefen mal welche über das Fischen in Indien (Samstag Abend 18.45 - 20.15)
> 
> 
> Martin



Danke fuer den Hinweis!

Aber bei mir ist 18.45 Fang des Lebens am Amazonas (nicht in Indien :q) und danach Fliegenfischershow in Bad Ischl (auch nicht in Indien!) :q

Es geht bald los - von daher waere jeder weitere Hinweis gerne gesehen. 
Ansonsten muss ich da mal auf dem Fischmarkt gucken, was es da so gibt und denn die Fischer fragen, wo man das fangen kann... 

Also, all the best
Ansgar

PS: Danke mit dem Link fuer Fishbase aber das ist in der Tat sehr muehsam... Und hilft wenig dabei gute Stellen, Koeder usw zu finden... da gucke ich lieber bei Deinen ersten Links noch mal weiter


----------



## Dart (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Geht was in Indien?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Wünsche Dir maximalen Erfolg in Indien!!!
> Viele Grüße
> Martin


Dem schliesse ich mich, in Vorfreude auf einen feinen Bericht, gern an#6
Greetz Reiner#h


----------



## Mr. Sprock (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Geht was in Indien?*



Ansgar schrieb:


> Es geht bald los - von daher waere jeder weitere Hinweis gerne gesehen.




Wann geht es denn los?
Könnte evtl. die letzten drei Folgen von Indien besorgen, bin aber nicht ganz sicher. Die Sendungen sind recht interessant gewesen. 
Waren es überhaupt mehr als drei Folgen über Indien?


----------



## Ansgar (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Geht was in Indien?*

Moin,

danke nochmal an Thilo fuer das bereitstellen der Videos.

Habe mir die jetzt mal angesehen, sieht ja nicht schlecht aus das Ganze. Nur der Typ hat mich total nervoes gemacht!|supergri|supergri Was hat der denn fuer Probleme? Beim Drillen macht er sich andauernd vor Nervoesitaet fast in die Hosen? Und andererseits voll hart im Nehmen und watet im Wasser rum und formt Kuhdung? Das habe ich nicht ganz kapiert...
Und voll der Fanatiker -traeumt nachts von riesigen Maeulern und so... Und dass ein Goonch einen ausgewachsenen Bueffel ins Wasser zieht -ja klar... Und ich fang jeden Tag 3 tausend pfuendige Marlins...|supergri|supergri

Aber zurueck zum Angeln: Spielt sich leider alles hoch im Norden ab, da muss man erstmal hinkommen (da ist kein airport in der Naehe, insbesondere nicht, wenn man die oertliche Infrastruktur bedenkt, wo man fuer 100km 3 Tage braucht).

Der Goonch (hoffe das ist richtig geschrieben) reizt mich natuerlich ungemein, und der Mahseer sieht auch cool aus...

Leider ist jetzt Monsoon in Indien, das heisst, da wird wenig gehen.... Schaun wir mal... 

Ansonsten gibt es da doch auch bestimm fiese Meeresfische?

Also, wenn es was wissenswertes zu berichten gibt sage ich beizeiten Bescheid...

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## C.K. (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Geht was in Indien?*

Hier die deutsche Seite zum Mahseer: www.mission-mahseer.com


----------



## Ansgar (14. August 2007)

*AW: Geht was in Indien?*

Moinsen, 

mal ein kleiner Nachtrag zu der Indien Geschichte.

War garnix mit angeln da - ist ne hardcore mission da zu angeln wuerde ich denken...

Natuerlich war ich nur in groesseren Staedten unterwegs, aber wenn ich bedenke, dass man z.B. in Hamburg doch ganz nett einen ausfischen kann dann ist Indien da echt ein anderer Schnack.

Erstmal ist alles ziemlich verdreckt und zum zweiten kann man sich da nicht mal eben entspannt da irgendwo zum angeln hinsetzen, weil man sofort von Bettlern umlager ist. 
Insbesondere jetzt -in der Monsunzeit- hat man dann noch mit allen moeglichen fiesen durch Muecken uebertragenen Krankheiten zu tun, da ist am Wasser sitzen nicht so ideal.
Ausserdem ist Leihgeraet aufzutreiben ne Lebensaufgabe.

Also, Fazit ist mit mal eben so am Wochenende nebenbei einen ausfischen ist nichts. Ne konzentrierte Aktion mit eigenem Tackle hoch im Norden - wie in den Videos von DMAX suggeriert - ist sicher die Reise wert, aber wenn ich mir angucke, mit was fuer Magen/Darm Geschichten usw ich in den grossen Staedten schon zu tun hatte, denn kann ich mir gut vorstellen wie das irgendwo auf dem Land aussieht. Da muss man nen privaten Doktor oder mindestens ne gute Reiseapotheke mitnehmen. Ist mir irgendwie zu hardcore, insbesondere bei all den anderen genialen Angelmoeglichkeiten in aehnlicher Entfernung (15 Flugstunden). 

Wie auch die andern Leute vor mir wuerde ich sagen fischen in Indien so nebenbei ist nicht wirklich attraktiv.

Also, all the best
Ansgar


----------



## Airferdo (9. September 2007)

*AW: Geht was in Indien?*

Falls es jemanden interessiert, ich war auf Sri Lanka fischen hier der Fischmarkt von Bentota. Die Fische wurden so ca 2km vor der Küste gefangen ! Ich konnte es selber kaum glauben !!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEX5q4On6Nw


----------



## Lorenz (27. September 2007)

*AW: Geht was in Indien?*



Ansgar schrieb:


> Muss nichts spektakulaeres sein - auch Forellen angeln im Gebirgsbach haette seinen Reiz.



Hi |wavey:



auf dem Heimweg aus Sikkim (Nordindien;Himalaya),bin ich mit meinem Bruder ein Stück den Fluss runtergerafftet!
Der Raftinganbieter hatte auch Guiding angeboten!
Leider war absolut keine Zeit!

Der Fluss sah richtig geil aus!
Und die Natur erst!  #6
Der absolute Hammer!


----------

